# Frozen TT window - need help



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi, I have a 2016 TT with a winter problem. When there is ice or frost around the doors freeze up. When I eventually manage to open the door the window does not go back up fully so door doesn't fully close. The door closes to the first catch but not the second, so the door open warning light comes on. It takes approx. 8 miles for the car to warm up sufficiently for the door to fully close and the warning light to go out. 
I looked around forums last year and discovered this is a common problem. Someone said they'd been told (by Audi?) that the problem is that the felt strips inside the door panel weren't working problem, so rain water is being held in the door and when it freezes it prevents the window from dropping on opening. This in turn means the window is too high to allow the door to close fully.

Has anyone solved this problem? If so, please can you let me know what you were told the problem was and how it was solved.
Thanks
Alison


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alison, Has not been solved by Audi, but plenty of post/solutions. Do a search.
Will move post to MK3 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Alison, Has not been solved by Audi, but plenty of post/solutions. Do a search.
> Will move post to MK3 section you should get more replies.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy. I've been reading others posts but had hoped that Audi might have found a solution by now! I definitely have the problem of water being held in the door, even when we've had no rain for days. I frequently cycle my windows up and down to dry them. It takes about 8 cycles before they come up dry.

Is it actually safe to drive with the door shut to the first level but not the second? I've done it a number of times and not had a problem other than wind sound but am very uncomfortable about it. Surely this is something that Audi should be resolving, under Warranty or recall, as a priority?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Alison,

Part of the problem is that once you've got the frozen door open, you can't wind the window down to close it again even if the window isn't so frozen any more after you've sprayed it with de-icer or put warm water down it.

One thing I found that helped with that was (from the outside) hold the door by the handle and push against the glass to tilt it a little bit inwards whilst closing the door - the tilt seems to give a bit more clearance and allows the door to close.

If you're lucky and your defrosting has worked a bit, the window will then do its automatic drop when you try to open it again.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

welcome to TT ownership :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Give all the door seals a coat of Gummi Pflege, problem solved. Simple case of preventive maintenance folks...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

placeborick said:


> welcome to TT ownership :lol:


+1
Pretty much sums it up for me. :lol: 
But on a more serious note though. I owned someding of 9 cars in total from all types and manufacturers. I have never had a car that had so much problems with slightest mention of a colder weather.


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for your responses.

Mark - I'll give Gummi fledge a go and hope it solves the problem. Last year was a nightmare and the Audi garage only suggested running a credit card under the seals which didn't solve the problem at all.

If Gummi Pflege doesn't resolve it, I'll give the suggestion from Blackhole128 a try.

Other people have also said to me that no other sports car is as bad just as Captain Hero 17 has commented  Such a shame as it's a pretty big minus point.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have used the Pre icer from Car Plan. But tend to use a watering can of warm water as I also use it to clear the frost from all of the windows ,it does not re-freeze as its not that cold where I live.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Alison Keepax said:


> Thanks to everyone for your responses.
> 
> Mark - I'll give Gummi fledge a go and hope it solves the problem. Last year was a nightmare and the Audi garage only suggested running a credit card under the seals which didn't solve the problem at all.
> 
> ...


I live in a country with some nasty winters and almost guaranteed snows. I just use the de-icer from the local petrol shop. I simply pour/spray it in to the rubber seals and make sure some of it goes thru the seals and in to the door frame. Ice disappears in 5min and I can open/close the door.


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

Great; I'm pleased that works for you. However, de-icer alone is not sufficient to fix my problem. It enables the door to open but does not enable the window to move down & up sufficiently for the door to close securely afterwards. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

90TJM said:


> I have used the Pre icer from Car Plan. But tend to use a watering can of warm water as I also use it to clear the frost from all of the windows ,it does not re-freeze as its not that cold where I live.


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks, I'll take a look at the "pre icer from the Car Plan"


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Alison Keepax said:


> Thanks to everyone for your responses.
> 
> Mark - I'll give Gummi fledge a go and hope it solves the problem. Last year was a nightmare and the Audi garage only suggested running a credit card under the seals which didn't solve the problem at all.
> 
> ...


It works for me  Never once have I had the frozen window thing happen to me, well that's a lie, as I did once jet wash the car just before dark and in the morning it was essentially a giant ice cube [smiley=bomb.gif] I've actually just spent three hours washing the cars and done a bit of detailing - waxed the wheels on both cars with Poorboys and cleaned the engine bay on the Missis' Golf R - super sad I know, but she'll be pleased. I also spent a couple of minutes coating all the door seals with the Gummi. Forecast is cold weather later next week...


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks Mark. It sounds like you've had an excellent day. I always enjoy giving special attention to my car. Must get some Gummi now as you've all been recommending it.


----------



## DaddyCool76 (Mar 19, 2018)

I got my TT at the tail-end of last years winter (UK), so only had the frozen window/door issue once - but want to get prepared for this year.
1) This "Gummi Pflege" - is it a generic term, or a specific brand im looking for? Googling brings back products from "NextZett", "Wurth", "Sonax" etc...
2) I see areosols and sticks - whats best?
3) where to apply? At the base of the glass on the door, or around the rubber seals where the glass pushes up into the roofline?

Ta!


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm not able to answer your questions as I've not bought or used it yet. Hopefully othees in the forum will respond & we'll both learn.

Regards 
Alison


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I prefer the Wurth Gummi Pflege stick. Apply sparingly to the glass guides & the top seal.
Will also keep the door/boot rubber seals soft & pliable.
Will not prevent the door inner seal on the MK3 freezing to the glass though if frost very hard. 
Hoggy.


----------



## DaddyCool76 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I prefer the Wurth Gummi Pflege stick. Apply sparingly to the glass guides & the top seal.
> Will also keep the door/boot rubber seals soft & pliable.
> Will not prevent the door inner seal on the MK3 freezing to the glass though if frost very hard.
> Hoggy.


Cheers - ordered some off the 'Bay, so will give it a go and hope for the best!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The key with all of these options is not to just pull the door open. If you pull the handle a little bit it activates the window drop. If it's struggling to do that or it's not happening at all you need to wait a bit, reapply your warm water etc or push the glass to break any ice below the seal and the try again. Repeat until the glass drops and then you're ok. Usually takes no more than 30-60s to get in if you do it right. I appreciate some people find that amount of time unacceptable but I've just got used to it after 10 years of frameless car doors so doesn't bother me.


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

KevC said:


> The key with all of these options is not to just pull the door open. If you pull the handle a little bit it activates the window drop. If it's struggling to do that or it's not happening at all you need to wait a bit, reapply your warm water etc or push the glass to break any ice below the seal and the try again. Repeat until the glass drops and then you're ok. Usually takes no more than 30-60s to get in if you do it right. I appreciate some people find that amount of time unacceptable but I've just got used to it after 10 years of frameless car doors so doesn't bother me.





Hoggy said:


> Hi, I prefer the Wurth Gummi Pflege stick. Apply sparingly to the glass guides & the top seal.
> Will also keep the door/boot rubber seals soft & pliable.
> Will not prevent the door inner seal on the MK3 freezing to the glass though if frost very hard.
> Hoggy.


Thanks, I've ordered some now so hopefully all will be good


----------



## Alison Keepax (Nov 12, 2018)

Alison Keepax said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > The key with all of these options is not to just pull the door open. If you pull the handle a little bit it activates the window drop. If it's struggling to do that or it's not happening at all you need to wait a bit, reapply your warm water etc or push the glass to break any ice below the seal and the try again. Repeat until the glass drops and then you're ok. Usually takes no more than 30-60s to get in if you do it right. I appreciate some people find that amount of time unacceptable but I've just got used to it after 10 years of frameless car doors so doesn't bother me.
> ...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

KevC said:


> The key with all of these options is not to just pull the door open. If you pull the handle a little bit it activates the window drop. If it's struggling to do that or it's not happening at all you need to wait a bit, reapply your warm water etc or push the glass to break any ice below the seal and the try again. Repeat until the glass drops and then you're ok. Usually takes no more than 30-60s to get in if you do it right. I appreciate some people find that amount of time unacceptable but I've just got used to it after 10 years of frameless car doors so doesn't bother me.


Depends where you are.

Last year for example, with nights dropping to -15c and the days never going above -4c up in the Highlands it's best just to keep the car undercover. No amount of fiddling helps with these windows in those temps.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes I don't doubt it's a lot harder at -15C. I've had a few -8C's in north Wales but still got in ok. It's a pity you can't trigger the heater remotely and warm the car before you even get out of bed as that would probably solve it but I guess the main thing Audi could do is simply have a meatier window motor available.


----------

